# Windows 7/8 desktop or Surface Pro Tivo app like Tivo iPad app



## Sparky1234

1. Is there a Windows 7/8 based Tivo app like the one for iPad? Love the Tivo iPad app for controlling and managing 3 Tivo Premieres for setting up recording, rearranging Season Pass priority, deleting shows, etc. All this can be done faster from one location within my house without going to each Tivo box. 
2. The online web based Tivo manager is very limited and terrible for Tivo management, needs some serious work.
3. Kmttg and Tivo Desktop Plus do not work on a Surface Pro running windows 8.1. Would also be nice to see an update to the Tivo Desktop Pro.


----------



## Dan203

CES starts tomorrow. They're expected to show Android support, but no news on Win8 support. I'm hoping they release a browser based UI that will work on any device. They showed something like that at the cable show last year, but it was for their cable partners not consumers. But it's possible they could port it for more general use.


----------



## Sparky1234

Hi Dan, 

The Android app is limited compared to the iPad app. Really would like to see improved Tivo management in a windows based environment.

Thanks,

Sparky


----------



## Dan203

The Android app they're expected to announce at CES should bring it on par with the iOS app, including the ability to stream shows. 

I too would like to see a better Windows experience, but I'm not sure the market share is high enough for them to invest in that. Although if they release an SDK, like they once said they were, I wouldn't be surprised to see a community app pop up. It could be done now using the API kmttg uses, but that is using a special certificate to communicate with the TiVo which is expiring soon and may cease to work in the next few weeks if the developer can't crack the newer iPad app and get a new cert.


----------



## Sparky1234

For anyone following this thread the API kmttg doesn't work on a Surface Pro with windows 8 or 8.1 via wifi. I have the ability to wire the Surface Pro to my home network... I will try the API kmttg wired to see if it works.


----------



## kduchow

Along these lines I'd like something better than the old TiVo desktop program to pull shows to the PC.


----------



## Dan203

A new Windows experience would be great. Something that integrated TiVoToGo and the newer streaming stuff would be fantastic.


----------



## Sparky1234

kduchow said:


> Along these lines I'd like something better than the old TiVo desktop program to pull shows to the PC.


The Tivo Desktop Plus can automatically pull a series to the desktop, convert to mp4, and place a copy into iTunes then delete the original "large" Tivo file. With a fast i7 processor the conversion on a 30 minute program is done is a few minutes. kttmg is similar but according to Dan, the moderator, it's access might not be continued. kttmg can access handbrake, mkv or mp4 format, and Videoredo for commercial cutting but the "automatic" cuts are not consistent or accurate.

Why the diatribe above... Tivo should be more user friendly providing the customer what they want. An easy method to view TV programs on the go from anywhere anyway they want on any device. In my opinion "cloud" based solutions being touted at CES are not what the customers want. An Apple/iPad solution is too narrow of a customer base, not bashing Apple here as I own several iDevices but windows and android are a large segment of the "on the go" marketplace.

Hope Tivo leadership is monitoring this forum.

Signed, Sparky4688
A Tivo customer since 2002.


----------



## Dan203

I talked to the developer of kmttg and he's been able to do something that will extend it's functionality for at least another year, so you don't have to worry about kmttg ceasing any time soon.


----------



## Sparky1234

Thanks Dan. I see you are a VideoRedo develover, a great product - been using it for years..


----------



## Dan203

Glad to hear it. If you ever have any trouble with VRD feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## Sparky1234

For anyone following this thread:

Surface Pro with Windows 8.1 is compatible with both kmttg and Tivo Desktop Pro ---- you need to be wired into the same network as the Tivos, wireless does not work.


----------



## wmcbrine

Sparky1234 said:


> The Tivo Desktop Plus can automatically pull a series to the desktop, convert to mp4, and place a copy into iTunes then delete the original "large" Tivo file. With a fast i7 processor the conversion on a 30 minute program is done is a few minutes. kttmg is similar but according to Dan, the moderator, it's access might not be continued.


The part of KMTTG that's threatened is only the "remote control" part. The "download and transcode videos" part uses the same mechanism as TiVo Desktop, and it's not going anywhere.

(And actually, the remote control part uses the same mechanism as the official iPad and Android apps, so that point wasn't well-made. What I should've said is that the access control that's used when downloading videos can't be revoked for KMTTG without also revoking it for TiVo Desktop -- unless they first changed TD, which doesn't seem like something that's going to happen. The remote control uses a different mechanism that depends on an expiring certificate, which IIRC TiVo already updated for their own apps, while further obscuring it. Basically, the remote control access is lost automatically over time, unless you keep up with the approved keys. This is not true of the older services.)



Sparky1234 said:


> Surface Pro with Windows 8.1 is compatible with both kmttg and Tivo Desktop Pro ---- you need to be wired into the same network as the Tivos, wireless does not work.


Sure it does. I don't recommend wireless for this, but it can work. (That "same network" is the key. I gather your wireless and wired networks are separate? But there's no reason why that has to be so. I have a mixed wired and wireless LAN.)


----------



## Sparky1234

wmcbrine said:


> The part of KMTTG that's threatened is only the "remote control" part. The "download and transcode videos" part uses the same mechanism as TiVo Desktop, and it's not going anywhere.
> 
> (And actually, the remote control part uses the same mechanism as the official iPad and Android apps, so that point wasn't well-made. What I should've said is that the access control that's used when downloading videos can't be revoked for KMTTG without also revoking it for TiVo Desktop -- unless they first changed TD, which doesn't seem like something that's going to happen. The remote control uses a different mechanism that depends on an expiring certificate, which IIRC TiVo already updated for their own apps, while further obscuring it. Basically, the remote control access is lost automatically over time, unless you keep up with the approved keys. This is not true of the older services.)
> 
> Sure it does. I don't recommend wireless for this, but it can work. (That "same network" is the key. I gather your wireless and wired networks are separate? But there's no reason why that has to be so. I have a mixed wired and wireless LAN.)


Surface Pro with Windows 8.1 is compatible with both kmttg and Tivo Desktop Pro ---- got kmttg to work wirelessly but can't get Tivo Desktop Pro to work wirelessly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan203

Could be that your wifi access point is not properly passing the UDP packets used for the discovery protocol.

Could also just be a firewall problem. Try turning the firewall off for a minute and see if it starts working. I have to do this on my PC to get transfers from PC to TiVo to work. I could probably fix it by opening the right ports, but I don't use TiVo Desktop that much so I haven't bothered yet.


----------

